# What new Factions?



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I know, I know, I've done all this before, but I'm in the process of finished the draft potential script of a story line, to present to the team at Warhammer Forge for their perusal, following my earlier requests, and conversations with them, concerning much of Three Kingdoms China era and turning it into a viable storyline for Fantasy. (This is merely in the spitballing stage, NOTHING is planned, as TK and Bretons are to come next yet nothing is decided other than that it is Historical, and plans are still around for Tzeentch and Lizardmen).

The intention behind the time period was to remove much of the mythological assets from Chinese History, and promote the mysticism of the people and the warriors contained within - perhaps returning to a later time, such as the Mongol Wars would be able to add in the more supernatural elements.

Needing a useful threat, chaos would provide the suitable, all encompassing evil, particularly as one of the rules would become the "Hero of Chaos" at this time, I felt it fit.

However, with that said and done, just to get my name spread about the office a bit more, I'd like to see what other factions you'd like. These would have to be new ones, though. I'm not going to go in jumping on the band wagon, asking for Dogs of War or Mercenary army lists.

However, I have drawn up a shortlist of other potential periods which could possibly do with some cover and being reintroduced.

*The Republic of Remas* - Taking inference from Rome, this could be something along the lines of the formation of the republic, the rise of Rome under a Caesar-esque character, the Marian Reforms, or the fall of Rome under the advancement of the Gallic-esque Bretons, or the Vandal-esque Teutogen/Unberogen tribes etc, along with rules to represent the "Empire" or "Bretonnia" in a proto-Historical state, or failing that, the Orcs for a simple answer and cutting the workload. Alternatively, they could be facing the tribes of Hannibal across the pond in what would be Araby.

*The Mangudai Tribes* - Taking inference from the Mongol tribes, this could be based on the rise of Genghis in Mongolia (the enemies being alternate tribes, slaving Chaos Dwarves, the occasional Cathayan Guardposts, the Ogre Tribes, and largely, the Hobgoblin tribes), his peak of power in destroying the armies and capturing the cities of the Xi Xia Dynasty in China (again Cathay), the forays into the North against Novgorod (Kislev) or his downfall against the combined armies of the Rajputs/Malikate (Ind) and the Shahdom of Kwarzemi (perhaps a far border of Araby to the north of the Straights of Nagash, or perhaps his downfall against the Chaos Dwarves or an entirely new faction) to fill a void there south of the Ash Ridge Mountains.

*Khyprian Empire* - Existing before the Remas Empire, this Empire is similar to what ancient Greece, or rather Macedonia was like under the reign of Alexander, whose expanse would have him in contact with Ind, Nehekhara, and Araby. It would allow access to rules for characters out of the rich mythology, such as a Chracian White Lion, a Hydra for Hercules to Slay, a Pegasus model, a Chimera, Titans, along with the basic infantry. Their could be some information about either a war with Araby (for Persia), or Chaos Dwarves (for the Slave armies), to fight against Spaarta. There are only two cities mentioned that I can remember of the Khyprian Empire, Makedonia, and Spaarta, both of which are obvious. Lastly, Alexander took his armies all the way to India (Ind) where he would eventually be defeated.

I'd be happy to accept other ideas to present and come up with a backstory for, if you could do the same as I have done, take a faction, and present potential storylines briefs. It doesn't necessarily have to be completely historical; it could be popular culture based, so for example, Legend of the Five Rings for Nippon etc.

Currently we have

1) Remas versus Orcs
2) Remas versus Proto-historical Empire
3) Remas versus Proto-historical Bretonnia
4) Remas versus Pre-Skaven Araby
5) Remas and the Rise of Caesar (Proto historical Breton, Proto historical Empire, proto-historical Estalia, proto-historical Nehekhara, and proto-historical Albion)
6) Mangudai Tribes and the Rise of Genghis Khan (Chaos Dwarves, Hobgoblins, Ogres, and each other)
7) Mangudai Tribes versus Cathay
8) Mangudai Tribes versus Kislev
9) Mangudai Tribes versus Araby/Chaos Dwarves/Ind/Unknown Faction
10) Khyprian Empire versus Araby
11) Khyprian Empire versus Ind
12) Khyprian Empire versus the Mythology?
13) Nippon and Shogunate Wars
14) Nippon and the Legend of the Five Rings.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Has to be something with Chaos Dwarfs and Ogres... just for the sheer epic value of such a thing. And the Genghis Khan, Mongols hordes etc aspect would make for an army with an excuse to move around and battle all commers for land and goods etc.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

It all looks pretty good. Not terribly enthused about Remas; but the rest is awesome. On the Remas stuff, seeing as how they're meant to be a roman-esque fallen superpower, to me it sorta seems like they'd be the types to have taken up the fight against Chaos. I get that you're going for historical allegories, but in the context of the Warhammer World, it I reckon that the greatest human civilisation ever known would have been constantly resisting Chaos (and this might be what lead to their downfall?). I like the idea of these guys fighting gaulic hordes, which I think are quite aptly represented by Chaos Marauders. Food for thought.

I'd love to see some stuff about shogunate wars in Nippon, and anything involving Cathay is cool too.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

I would personally like Nippon. The whole way of life and pursuit of military excellence was brilliant.

However, you'll have to explain to me what you are doing exactly... are you presenting a draft for the introduction of brand new races, with models and such or is this just for lore?

Either way I'd love the idea of having Samurai type models, ninjas as well... and so on. Also, Japan in real life believed in demons and the such, so adding this kind of belief into the back story would work well with Chaos. They would obviously be on their island as situated on the world map, they would also be operating a stance of isolation (as they did in real life), not allowing trade or visitors to come to their shores. Any attempt to land would be met with swift destruction of the intruders and their ships. This could also link into (is it Crom?) the orc who built a huge fleet and set sail never to be seen again, perhaps he landed on the island of the Nipponand were defeated, perhaps Crom (Or Grom I dunno what his name was) escaped but maybe he didn't. When the War on Chaos came they were also attacked, but being on a small island with lots of moutains and rivers (Just like real Japan) they were able to defeat Chaos after initially being beaten. Upon driving them back, they thought they had won, but a new wave was coming, believing this to be divine retribution by the Gods for the way they had treated foreigners, the leaders and priests saw their only way to defeat the Chaos invasion was to vow to the Gods that they would drop their stance of Isolation and send diplomats to races of those they had killed, even though they had come in peace (such as Elves, Humans, Dwarves Wood Elves and so on) as they prepared for their final stand against the Chaos, the Elves (with thanks of the Slann, which is often ommited from the damn story) the Chaos daemons were banished. While the country celebrated, the lords and priests met, discussing what had happened, the priests say that Chaos had not been completly removed, that there was still darkness in the world, they contiuned that the Gods, hearing their vow to open their lands to others in peace, had brought them time to form relations with other races, and see which races had what goals in mind. They concluded that they would need allies in their mission to defeat Chaos and to avenge those that had fallen. So the Shogun/King/Leader/Lord whatever, made it universal law that all men have martial training and perform military service, even though they may not be at war. Females were also offered the chance to join the military, after the heroic actions bya group of housewives at the Battle of *Insert Name here* they dio not however have to join, it is purely volnitary, and they form their own armies, lead purely by females, no males allowed. So after millenia of isolation they have now decided to expand and search for the source of the Chaos and destroy it. I'd love to see them as an Elite army... lots of points but amazing heroes and troops, like Chaos. Units could be basic Ashigaru type units (peasants) which could be basic cannon fodder or hold-em-up units. Folowed by Samurai type units, which could wield a choice of Kanata, Naginata, Spear (Yari) or Bow, this would allow much ease in creating models, just make a box of 16 and add those. Cavalry would be similar I guess. Special units could be something akin to the No-Dachi Samurai which basically used huge 2h swords, they were used as shock troops, insane shock troops, but was very hard to defend with one for obvious reasons. Other specials could be Generals Guard or something, very expensive but immensly powerful troops. You could also put in something similar to like Priest Warriors (Or Monks as they are known in Budism) which are and were historic warriors of great skill, but they wore no armor... as it slowed them down, very fast. Rare units could be Ninja, Mangonels, Cannons (Later on they had these in real life) and perhaps Ronin (Masterless Samurai) which are hired to do the bidding of the general. I'd prefer the Ronin to be similar to those in Battle Realms, dual weilding kanta killing machines. 

In terms of culture, they are a very keen on military and take pride in their skills as warriors, however they are also very religious and believe Chaos exists because of something the did (or did not do) thus they are looking for ways to stop Chaos once and for all, but they know they cannot do it alone, so look for help. They could be Neutral or Order in terms of what side they are on. They could be so focused on finding a way to end Chaos that they would use any help in doing so, and fight anybody who stopped them, or they could see they need help and so side with those with the most similar goals, which are those on the side of Order.

The Three Kingdoms idea is also good, since the Chinese in real life were incredibly inventive you could include all types of awesome weaponry. Perhaps a multi-layered bolt thrower that shoots loads of bolts. Or various other things. However a lot of stuff has been covered by the dwarves and such.

I dunno if I can do anymore without asking again what this is exactly for... forgive me for I am a noob. Also what did you mean by "(This is merely in the spitballing stage, NOTHING is planned, as TK and Bretons are to come next yet nothing is decided other than that it is Historical, and plans are still around for Tzeentch and Lizardmen)."

Bretonnia is the next Fantasty army to get updated? Or am I mis-reading it. Sorry.. I r noob.

PS: Who is located in the Kingdom of Ind? I

PSS: Why don't Lizardmen get their own magic lore?


----------

